# Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!



## Thaiven (29. Mai 2018)

*Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Hallo,

ich habe gedacht, ich teile hier meine Erfahrung und meine Meinung zu den Teilen die ich heute aus China bekommen habe!

Als erstes zu meiner Bestellung:
Ich habe auf Aliexpress bei dem Shop "FormulaMod" bestellt. Ich habe noch gefragt, ob ich Rabatte oder so bekomme und habe 10 % (davor war ne Aktion wo man 10 % bekam) und Versand per DHL bekommen.

Also habe ich den Deal gemacht und gewartet, wann sie die Bestellung bearbeiten. Nach etwar einer Woche habe dann eine Nachricht bekommen, dass die Teile verschickt worden sind. Nach einer zusätzlichen Woche wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es Sicherheitsprobleme seitens dem Versant gab und deswegen die Ware erst dann verschickt wurde. Trotz diesem Zwischenfall ist die Ware dann nach ~5 Tagen angekommen und ich musste vergleichsweiße wenig Versant bezahlen.
Meiner Meinung nach lief es trotz Probleme super und ich habe die Ware immernoch schnell bekommen!


Nun zu den Teilen:

Ich habe bei dem Shop nur Teile von Barrow gekauft und bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden. In einigen Foren hat man ja schon gelesen, dass Barrow auf dem Level von Bitspower ist, nur die Produkte kosten viel weniger.

Besonders die Fittings haben mich begeistert. Anstatt (soweit ich weiß) 2 Dichtungsringe wie bei Bitspower, hat das Fitting ganze 5 !!! Ringe (4 bei der Befestigung der Rohre und 1 bei der Verschraubung) wäre das nicht genung liegt auch noch bie jedem Fitting 2 extra Ringe als ersatz dabei. Für etwar 2,5 € pro Stück ist das wirklich klasse!

Auch der Rest ist super hochwertig verarbeitet und kann sich echt sehen lassen (besonders zu den Preisen).


Fazit:

Gute alternative für alle die nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wollen, aber gleichzeitig keine Kompromisse eingehen wollen. Man muss zwar etwas länger warten, aber wenn man nicht unter Zeitdruck steht, ist das auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe sogar ein RGB-Controller gratis bekommen.


Bilder kommen heute Abend hinzu!



Es handelt sich um diese Produkte (Entschuldigt die komischen Namen, habe sie hauptsächlich kopiert):

Barrow Silber G1/4 Gewinde 90 grad (2,33€)
Barrow Messing Schwarz Weiss Silber G1/4 ''gewinde 90 grad Fitting Adapter wasserkuhlung Adapter wasserkuhlung fitting TDWT90 B01 in Barrow Messing Schwarz Weiss Silber G1/4 ''gewinde 90 grad Fitting Adapter wasserkuhlung Adapter wasserkuhlung fitting TDWT90-B01 aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Barrow TBJDT-V1 Weiß Silber G1/4 Special Edition handfest wasserstopp (1,69€)
Barrow TBJDT V1 Weiss Schwarz Silber Gold G1/4 "Special Edition handfest wasserstopp wasserkuhlung fitting in Barrow TBJDT-V1 Weiss Schwarz Silber Gold G1/4 "Special Edition handfest wasserstopp wasserkuhlung fitting aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Barrow Transparent Hohe Qualität PETG 500mm Hardtube 2 Sätze (8,56 €)
Barrow Transparent/Rot/Blau/Grun Hohe Qualitat PETG 500mm 12*8/14*10/16*12mm Wasserkuhlung Harte Rohre, 1 los fur 2 stucke rohre in Barrow Transparent/Rot/Blau/Grun Hohe Qualitat PETG 500mm 12*8/14*10/16*12mm Wasserkuhlung Harte Rohre, 1 los fur 2 stucke rohre aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Sind nicht gebrochen

Barrow  acryl/PETG hart rohr glätter (2,33€)
Barrow Mund von acryl/PETG harte tube hart rohr glatter computer wasserkuhlung verwenden YGJDJ V1 in Barrow Mund von acryl/PETG harte tube hart rohr glatter computer wasserkuhlung verwenden YGJDJ-V1 aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Sieht etwas zerbrechlich aus, komplett aus Plastik, nicht wirklich der Burner

Barrow Silber OD12mm Hardtube klemmverschraubung G1/4 (2,33€)
Barrow Weiss Schwarz Silber OD12mm Harte rohrverschraubung hand klemmverschraubung G1/4 ''OD12mm harte rohr TYKN K12 V4 in Barrow Weiss Schwarz Silber OD12mm Harte rohrverschraubung hand klemmverschraubung G1/4 ''OD12mm harte rohr TYKN-K12 V4 aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Sehr hochwertig und schicke Fittings, wirklich super!

Barrow 8mm silikon stange (1,40€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...-hard-tube-bending-equipment/32290655282.html

Barrow LTYK3A-04 transparent acryl CPU kühler AM4 (26,04€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...o-waterway-for-AMD-LTYK2A-03/32710756337.html
Nichts besonderes, Wärmeleitpaste liegt bei

Barrow Dabel-A360 kupfer 360mm Radiator (44,31€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...radiator-for-12cm-fans-Dabel/32730219698.html
Sieht gut aus, hat hinten am Radi noch ein Loch für G1/4 Anschlüsse

Barrow SPB17-S LRC RGB v1 17 watt Wasserkühlung Pumpe (44,63€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...-pump-computer-speed-SPB17-S/32749371079.html
Stabil, wird mit Molex gepowert

Barrow aPMMA wasserkühlung block RAM (46,17€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...-water-cooling-kit-RAMWBT-PA/32810597060.html
Sehr hochwertig, Wärmeleitpads liegen bei

Barrow BS-GAH1080-PA LRC Full Cover  Block für Galaxy Hall of Fame GTX1070 (87,32€)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Barr...Card-Water-Cooling-Block-for/32821702400.html
Sieht schick aus, Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads liegen bei sowie 2 Wasserstopper oder wie man die nennt


----------



## drstoecker (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Klingt interessant, könntest vllt noch auflisten welche Teile du zu welchem Kurs gekauft hast. Ggf das vergleichbare Teil mit aufführen,


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Ein Rundumschlag an Infos:

[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen


----------



## Thaiven (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

@Lios Nudin 

Ja ich kenne den Thread und werde da auch noch meine Meinung hineinschreiben, aber hier auf PCGHX habe ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Thread gesehen, der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe deswegen gedacht, dass ich hier mal ein Thema erstelle !

@drstoecker

Kann ich gerne machen! (siehe erster Post)


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Ich würde Teile aus China nur im äußersten Notfall kaufen, wenn es nichts vergleichbares hier auf dem Markt gibt. 
Teile aus China sind billig, weil du je nach Versandart keine Steuern drauf zahlst und die Teile meist weder zertifiziert noch geprüft sind, sprich da kann der giftigste Weichmacher drin sein und keiner kontrolliert es.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Genau, die schlimmen Weichmacher, die in Kupferradiatoren, Messinganschlüssen und *Hard*tubes drin sind...


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich würde Teile aus China nur im äußersten Notfall kaufen, wenn es nichts vergleichbares hier auf dem Markt gibt.
> Teile aus China sind billig, weil du je nach Versandart keine Steuern drauf zahlst und die Teile meist weder zertifiziert noch geprüft sind, sprich da kann der giftigste Weichmacher drin sein und keiner kontrolliert es.



Also auch nix außer von watercool und ac kaufen? 
das meiste ist doch china-zeug


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Genau, die schlimmen Weichmacher, die in Kupferradiatoren, Messinganschlüssen und *Hard*tubes drin sind...



Und selbst wenn - Produkte mit potentiell nicht unbedingt  gesundheitsförderlichen Weichmachern gibt´s auch hierzulande nach wie  vor - die meisten sind ja nicht verboten, sondern allenfalls für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke reglementiert. Über Toxizität lässt sich im Übrigen allgemein trefflich streiten,  denn es gilt wie immer: Die Dosis macht das Gift .

Was  Qualitätssicherung angeht, sollte man chinesische Produkte imho  jedenfalls nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren und auch nicht verteufeln. Immerhin  kommt fast die gesamt Hardware die heute in einem PC oder sonstiger  Unterhaltungselektronik steckt aus China und komischer Weise beklagt  sich dort kaum jemand über mangelnde Qualität - und wenn dann allenfalls  im allgemeinen Sinne und nicht auf den Produktionsstandort bezogen.
Genau  wie hierzulande gibt es dort gute und schlechte Hersteller. Ohne Frage gibt es in China zwar auch tiefschwarze Schafe  (vielleicht sogar ein paar mehr als hierzulande), aber es gibt selbst dort bekanntlich Vorschriften und Standards über die, speziell bei  Exportware, durchaus auch die hiesigen Standards häufig eingehalten oder  sogar übertroffen werden. Lediglich bei Dingen die nicht unmittelbar  das Produkt betreffen, z. B. bei Umweltstandards oder Arbeitssicherheit  kann man denke ich mit Fug und Recht sagen, dass fernöstliche  Produzenten in vielen Fällen noch nicht, oder teilweise nicht mal  annähernd mit europäischen Standards mithalten können (gilt aber auch  längst nicht für alle). 

Im Übrigen nützen dir auch die hiesigen  Grenzwerte, Vorschriften sowie inländische Fertigung nichts, wenn z. B.  Inhaltsstoffe verwendet werden die nicht reglementiert sind, weil sie noch gar nicht untersucht wurden - das gilt  aber sowohl für westliche wie für fernöstliche Produkte. Auf der anderen Seite führt der überbordende  Reglementierungswahn und der Grenzwert-Wust meiner Ansicht nach aber ohnehin nicht zu besseren  Produkten, sondern allenfalls zu mehr Bürokratie und mehr Scharlatanerie, weil so wirklich wichtige Dinge im Rauschen des vergleichsweise harmlosen Kleinkrams unterzugehen drohen.
 Über Schummeleien  und falsche Angaben sind westliche Anbieter jedenfalls genauso wenig  erhaben wie fernöstliche. Das zeigt sich immer wieder .

Viel  schlimmer finde ich speziell im Wakü-Bereich die ganzen Artikel die als  hiesige Produkte beworben werden, oder durch entsprechende Markennamen  oder Firmensitze als westliche oder direkt einheimische Produkte wahrgenommen  werden sollen, aber ebenfalls komplett aus Fernost stammen. Das macht die  Produkte zwar nicht in jedem Fall schlechter (auch wenn es nicht selten  an Konstruktionskompentenz, Materialauswahl oder Qualitätssicherung  durch den Auftraggeber hapert, weil´s um Sparzwänge/Gewinnoptimierung geht), aber es ist  in jedem Fall Kundenverar***e, auf die auch noch viele User mit großer  Überzeugung reinfallen. Auch wenn am Produkt selbst von Fall zu Fall  vllt. gar nichts auszusetzen sein sollte, ist das genau die Methode die dazu führt, dass eine Schei*egal-Metalität Einzug hält, die letztlich keinem hilft und auch die Motivation hiesiger Produzenten senkt ein hohes Niveau bei der Produktentwicklung zu halten. 

Speziell Produkte wie  Wakü-Teile unterlaufen im Übrigen ohnehin keiner Prüfung von offiziellen  Stellen und von irgendwelchen Zertifizierungen müssen wir bei  Wakü-Teilen denke ich allgemein nicht reden - es gibt keine. Allenfalls  bei Produkten die aus anderen Branchen ihren Weg in die Wakü-Szene  gefunden haben (z.B. diverse Laborschläuche) kann es vorkommen, dass es  Zertifizierungen nach irgendwelchen EU-Standards gibt. Und bitte jetzt  nicht mit allgemeinen Dümmlichkeiten wie dem CE-Kennzeichen um die Ecke  kommen - das erfordert keinerlei Prüfung oder auch nur das Ansehen des  Produkts durch irgendjemand Qualifizierten, sondern kommt lediglich  einem Stempel mit der Aufschrift "Gebühr entrichtet" gleich .


----------



## Clusterfck (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Hab in meinem Rechner auch diverse schwarze Fittinge von Barrow verbaut und bisher (seit über einem Jahr) keinerlei Probleme. 

Gekauft hatte ich sie auch bei diesem FormulaMod Store über AliExpress. 

Das einzige, was ich bemängeln kann ist, dass die die Sachen zwecks Portominimierung so kompakt verpackt haben, dass trotz dieser Verpackungstütchen um jeden Fitting an ein bis zwei (Stoß-) Stellen minimalst Abdrücke von Gewinden oder Kanten im Material entstanden waren. Dafür war bzw. ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis insgesamt unschlagbar...


----------



## Thaiven (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit Wakü-Teilen aus China!*

Der Grund für China-Teile war ja, dass es ein Full Cover für meine Graka nur von Barrow oder Bitspower gibt und bitspower ist zu teuer

Die Qualli der Teile ist TOP


----------

